# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور مجدد دانشجوی روزانه

## Zahraa.a.p

*سلام بچه ها : )) 
یه سوال داشتم 

تا جایی که میدونم تو آیین نامه اومده که دانشجو های دانشگاه روزانه ،برای اینکه بتونن کنکور شرکت کنن باید ( تا فکر کنم اخر بهمن ماه) از دانشگاه انصراف بدن 
خب اگه دانشجوی مورد نظرمون ،، سالِ آخر باشه هم این قانون براش صادقه؟
برای مثال کسی که خرداد ۹۸ قراره فارغ التحصیل بشه از دانشگاه روزانه ،،، نمیتونه تیر ۹۸ تو کنکور شرکت کنه و حتما باید تا بهمن ۹۷  یعنی دقیقا وسط ترمِ اخر دانشگاهش انصراف بده؟؟


ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاع داره جوابمو بده :  )*

----------


## tamanaviki

> *سلام بچه ها : )) 
> یه سوال داشتم 
> 
> تا جایی که میدونم تو آیین نامه اومده که دانشجو های دانشگاه روزانه ،برای اینکه بتونن کنکور شرکت کنن باید ( تا فکر کنم اخر بهمن ماه) از دانشگاه انصراف بدن 
> خب اگه دانشجوی مورد نظرمون ،، سالِ آخر باشه هم این قانون براش صادقه؟
> برای مثال کسی که خرداد ۹۸ قراره فارغ التحصیل بشه از دانشگاه روزانه ،،، نمیتونه تیر ۹۸ تو کنکور شرکت کنه و حتما باید تا بهمن ۹۷  یعنی دقیقا وسط ترمِ اخر دانشگاهش انصراف بده؟؟
> 
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاع داره جوابمو بده :  )*


]عاره عزیزم حتما باید تا اخر اسفند انصراف بذی فرقی نداره ترم چند باشی

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tamanaviki


]عاره عزیزم حتما باید تا اخر اسفند انصراف بذی فرقی نداره ترم چند باشی


نامردیه که  
مرسی*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *سلام بچه ها : )) 
> یه سوال داشتم 
> 
> تا جایی که میدونم تو آیین نامه اومده که دانشجو های دانشگاه روزانه ،برای اینکه بتونن کنکور شرکت کنن باید ( تا فکر کنم اخر بهمن ماه) از دانشگاه انصراف بدن 
> خب اگه دانشجوی مورد نظرمون ،، سالِ آخر باشه هم این قانون براش صادقه؟
> برای مثال کسی که خرداد ۹۸ قراره فارغ التحصیل بشه از دانشگاه روزانه ،،، نمیتونه تیر ۹۸ تو کنکور شرکت کنه و حتما باید تا بهمن ۹۷  یعنی دقیقا وسط ترمِ اخر دانشگاهش انصراف بده؟؟
> 
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاع داره جوابمو بده :  )*


بهتره از خود سنجش بپرسید خیلی بهتر راهنمایی میکنن

----------


## nani87

> *
> 
> نامردیه که  
> مرسی*


سلام..نامردی هست ولی هست دیگه...شما از سنجش هم بپرسی همین هست...وقتی شما برای کنکور سراسری ثبت نام میکنی نباید دانشجوی روزانه باشی، یعنی کاملا فارغ از تحصیل، ویا انصراف بدی.... دانشجوی روزانه نباشی دوره های دیگه مهم نیس و محدودیتی ایجاد نمیکنه...ولی درمورد آزاد اطلاعی ندارم که چطور هست( باتوجه به اینکه کنکور یکسان دارند)...

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*ممنون دوستان
فک کنم برا همین هم رتبه یک کنکور ۹۵ انصراف داد :/
وگرنه کی بدش میاد لیسانس مهندسی دانشگاه شریفو داشته باشه*

----------


## Danesh5571

اگه دانشجوی روزانه باشی نمیتونی واسه پردیس یا آزاد هم انتخاب رشته کنی؟

----------


## .Mehrdad.

بستگی داره بخوای چه رشته ای قبول شی اگه بخوای دوباره کارشناسی قبول شی چون یه مدرک کارشناسی روزانه داری دیگه نمیتونی روزانه بخونی ولی اگه پزشکی دندون دارو قبول بشی اگه مدرک کارشناسی هم داشته باشی  میتونی این سه رشته رو روزانه بخونی 
البته برا پسرا شرایطش متفاوته باید حتما انصراف بدی اگه انصراف ندی و مدرکت رو بگیری بخوای دوباره پزشکی و یه کارشناسی دیگه بخونی اول بری سربازی بعدش بری دانشگاه
امیدوارم منظورم را رسونده باشم

----------


## Vahid Bm

> *سلام بچه ها : )) 
> یه سوال داشتم 
> 
> تا جایی که میدونم تو آیین نامه اومده که دانشجو های دانشگاه روزانه ،برای اینکه بتونن کنکور شرکت کنن باید ( تا فکر کنم اخر بهمن ماه) از دانشگاه انصراف بدن 
> خب اگه دانشجوی مورد نظرمون ،، سالِ آخر باشه هم این قانون براش صادقه؟
> برای مثال کسی که خرداد ۹۸ قراره فارغ التحصیل بشه از دانشگاه روزانه ،،، نمیتونه تیر ۹۸ تو کنکور شرکت کنه و حتما باید تا بهمن ۹۷  یعنی دقیقا وسط ترمِ اخر دانشگاهش انصراف بده؟؟
> 
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاع داره جوابمو بده :  )*



*من خودم دانشجوی روزانه بودم و انصراف دادم ترم 6 از دانشگاه و کنکور مجدد دادم
تا اواسط بهمن بود انصراف 
اوایل ترم های یک یا دو میخواستم انصراف بدم ولی او وقت ها 91 گفتن ک باید ترم سه اینا باشی تا بتونی انصراف بدی  . 
وقتی انصراف میدی باید بری اموزش کل و برات انصراف رو رد کنن و یه برگه میدن صاف میری پیش مدیر گروه و تایید میکنه تو سیستم انصرافت رو 
و تسویه میکنی با سلف سرویس ، با کتاب خانه ، با استخر و سالن های ورزشی ، با خوابگاه ، با امور کارت دانشجویی ، و میری مدیر آموزشی امضا و تایید میکنه و برمیگردی  اموزش کل و تایید نهایی رو میزنه و انصراف میدی و یه برگه بهت میدن ک تعداد ترم و واحد هات رو نوشته توش .
و اگر مدارکت رو بخوای باید هزینه ش رو بدی و مدارکت رو تحویل بگیری که برای هر ترم یک میلیون میخاستن اون زمان از ما .
ولی اگر بخوای کنکور بدی میگی بهشون و مدارکت تو دانشگاه می مونه ( مثل کاری که ما انجام دادیم )
و اگر رشته ی روزانه قبول شدی تک تک واحد هات رو اگر تطبیق بخوره به همراه مدارک لازم برای تثب نام رو میفرستن دانشگاه جدیدت  بدون یک ریال هزینه 
ولی اگر ازاد قبول بشی باید برای واحد هایی ک میبری پول بدی / ولی برای مدارکت پولی نمیگیرن ازت و میفرستن مجانی به دانشگاه جدیدت 
برای دختر ها ک سربازی معنی نداره 
ولی برای پسر ها یک مرحله اضافی داره و میری واحد نظام وظیفه و برات برگه ای میدن و میبری پلیس +10 و ارسال میکنی و یکسال از اون تاریخ فرصت داری تا کنکور بدی و قبول بشی اگر نشی میری خدمت 


+ اینکه در نظر بگیرین که مجددا نمیتونین تو رشته ی سابقتون تو دانشگاه دیگه حتی تحصیل کنین ینی تو انتخاب رشته ی جدید نباید رشته ی قبلیت رو بزنی حالا هر دانشگاهی که باشه . 
*
 :Y (518):

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Vahid Bm


من خودم دانشجوی روزانه بودم و انصراف دادم ترم 6 از دانشگاه و کنکور مجدد دادم
تا اواسط بهمن بود انصراف 
اوایل ترم های یک یا دو میخواستم انصراف بدم ولی او وقت ها 91 گفتن ک باید ترم سه اینا باشی تا بتونی انصراف بدی  . 
وقتی انصراف میدی باید بری اموزش کل و برات انصراف رو رد کنن و یه برگه میدن صاف میری پیش مدیر گروه و تایید میکنه تو سیستم انصرافت رو 
و تسویه میکنی با سلف سرویس ، با کتاب خانه ، با استخر و سالن های ورزشی ، با خوابگاه ، با امور کارت دانشجویی ، و میری مدیر آموزشی امضا و تایید میکنه و برمیگردی  اموزش کل و تایید نهایی رو میزنه و انصراف میدی و یه برگه بهت میدن ک تعداد ترم و واحد هات رو نوشته توش .
و اگر مدارکت رو بخوای باید هزینه ش رو بدی و مدارکت رو تحویل بگیری که برای هر ترم یک میلیون میخاستن اون زمان از ما .

+ اینکه در نظر بگیرین که مجددا نمیتونین تو رشته ی سابقتون تو دانشگاه دیگه حتی تحصیل کنین ینی تو انتخاب رشته ی جدید نباید رشته ی قبلیت رو بزنی حالا هر دانشگاهی که باشه . 




ممنون از توضیحات کاملتون*

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .Mehrdad.


بستگی داره بخوای چه رشته ای قبول شی اگه بخوای دوباره کارشناسی قبول شی چون یه مدرک کارشناسی روزانه داری دیگه نمیتونی روزانه بخونی ولی اگه پزشکی دندون دارو قبول بشی اگه مدرک کارشناسی هم داشته باشی  میتونی این سه رشته رو روزانه بخونی 
البته برا پسرا شرایطش متفاوته باید حتما انصراف بدی اگه انصراف ندی و مدرکت رو بگیری بخوای دوباره پزشکی و یه کارشناسی دیگه بخونی اول بری سربازی بعدش بری دانشگاه
امیدوارم منظورم را رسونده باشم


بله متوجه شدم ، ممنون*

----------


## Danesh5571

مرسی داداش من کارت معافیت دارم
شرایطش چطور میشه واسه من؟

----------


## Vahid Bm

> مرسی داداش من کارت معافیت دارم
> شرایطش چطور میشه واسه من؟


*تو ک از هر دو جهان ازادی دیگه چی میخوای 
*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*میشه بفرمایین شما کنکور چه سالی دادین ، و دقیقا چه ماهی از رشته قبلیتون انصراف دادین ؟*

----------


## ehsan7777777

> *من خودم دانشجوی روزانه بودم و انصراف دادم ترم 6 از دانشگاه و کنکور مجدد دادم
> تا اواسط بهمن بود انصراف 
> اوایل ترم های یک یا دو میخواستم انصراف بدم ولی او وقت ها 91 گفتن ک باید ترم سه اینا باشی تا بتونی انصراف بدی  . 
> وقتی انصراف میدی باید بری اموزش کل و برات انصراف رو رد کنن و یه برگه میدن صاف میری پیش مدیر گروه و تایید میکنه تو سیستم انصرافت رو 
> و تسویه میکنی با سلف سرویس ، با کتاب خانه ، با استخر و سالن های ورزشی ، با خوابگاه ، با امور کارت دانشجویی ، و میری مدیر آموزشی امضا و تایید میکنه و برمیگردی  اموزش کل و تایید نهایی رو میزنه و انصراف میدی و یه برگه بهت میدن ک تعداد ترم و واحد هات رو نوشته توش .
> و اگر مدارکت رو بخوای باید هزینه ش رو بدی و مدارکت رو تحویل بگیری که برای هر ترم یک میلیون میخاستن اون زمان از ما .
> ولی اگر بخوای کنکور بدی میگی بهشون و مدارکت تو دانشگاه می مونه ( مثل کاری که ما انجام دادیم )
> و اگر رشته ی روزانه قبول شدی تک تک واحد هات رو اگر تطبیق بخوره به همراه مدارک لازم برای تثب نام رو میفرستن دانشگاه جدیدت  بدون یک ریال هزینه 
> ولی اگر ازاد قبول بشی باید برای واحد هایی ک میبری پول بدی / ولی برای مدارکت پولی نمیگیرن ازت و میفرستن مجانی به دانشگاه جدیدت 
> ...



*میشه بفرمایین شما کنکور چه سالی دادین ، و دقیقا چه ماهی از رشته قبلیتون انصراف دادین ؟*

----------


## Mii Lad

> *من خودم دانشجوی روزانه بودم و انصراف دادم ترم 6 از دانشگاه و کنکور مجدد دادم
> تا اواسط بهمن بود انصراف 
> اوایل ترم های یک یا دو میخواستم انصراف بدم ولی او وقت ها 91 گفتن ک باید ترم سه اینا باشی تا بتونی انصراف بدی  . 
> وقتی انصراف میدی باید بری اموزش کل و برات انصراف رو رد کنن و یه برگه میدن صاف میری پیش مدیر گروه و تایید میکنه تو سیستم انصرافت رو 
> و تسویه میکنی با سلف سرویس ، با کتاب خانه ، با استخر و سالن های ورزشی ، با خوابگاه ، با امور کارت دانشجویی ، و میری مدیر آموزشی امضا و تایید میکنه و برمیگردی  اموزش کل و تایید نهایی رو میزنه و انصراف میدی و یه برگه بهت میدن ک تعداد ترم و واحد هات رو نوشته توش .
> و اگر مدارکت رو بخوای باید هزینه ش رو بدی و مدارکت رو تحویل بگیری که برای هر ترم یک میلیون میخاستن اون زمان از ما .
> ولی اگر بخوای کنکور بدی میگی بهشون و مدارکت تو دانشگاه می مونه ( مثل کاری که ما انجام دادیم )
> و اگر رشته ی روزانه قبول شدی تک تک واحد هات رو اگر تطبیق بخوره به همراه مدارک لازم برای تثب نام رو میفرستن دانشگاه جدیدت  بدون یک ریال هزینه 
> ولی اگر ازاد قبول بشی باید برای واحد هایی ک میبری پول بدی / ولی برای مدارکت پولی نمیگیرن ازت و میفرستن مجانی به دانشگاه جدیدت 
> ...


سلام ممنون از توضیحاتی که نوشتید
یه سوال داشتم . من به دلایلی شهریور از دانشگاه انصراف دادم و کارای انصرافم تکمیل  شد و در اخر یه برگه تاییدیه انصراف از اون دانشگاه بهم دادن . اون  برگه رو بردم نظام وظیفه . فقط گفتن پیش خودت نگه دارتا سال اینده که دانشگاه بعدی قبول میشی و به دانشگاه بعدیت تحویل بده . خود نظام وظیفه به من برگه ای نداد تا تو پلیس +10 ارسال یا تایید کنم . مشلی پیش نمیاد ؟

----------

